# I need help..



## Hellcat_Isabella (Dec 11, 2011)

Well, I'm new to fur affinity and came here only cause I thought I could find some answer to this dream I've been having. For the past few weeks I've had this odd dream where I was surround by these slender looking humans who are enveloped in a brilliant pink light and turned into these beautiful looking dragons with the most alluring prismatic wings I've ever seen. Their wings were all the colors of the rainbow and unlike most dragons with bat wings they seemed like butterfly wings. Then one of them continued on saying something to me, though I cannot recall it, but the only words I can remember clearly are "Fairy Dragon". And after they spoke a vortex of white light outlined in a pink radiance opened and they began to walk into it, but the main one who spoke looked at me and motioned their head to follow them. Oddly enough I walk right behind them into this odd vortex. Next thing I know I'm in a place that is both tranquil and beautiful, its like a meadow on a warm summer's day, and around this time I notice that I'm not myself, more rather one of these Fairy Dragons. So my actual Question is what exactly are fairy dragons?


----------



## voodoo (Dec 11, 2011)

You're so going to get trolled here.

also, it sounds like something you made up in a dream. Try searching through dragons on fa I guess, I'm sure you'll see something like that.


----------



## Hellcat_Isabella (Dec 11, 2011)

I wouldn't have pursued this dream if I just had it only once or twice, but for it to happen 3 weeks in a row, night after night doesn't that mean it has something to tell?


----------



## Lunar (Dec 11, 2011)

Isn't there a Dreams stickie or megathread or something?  You shouldv'e posted there.  :/

In addition, asking a bunch of furries online to help you with "problems" like this: probably not the smartest idea.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 11, 2011)

Look up fairy dragons EGADS


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 11, 2011)

Lol the first two or three results for fairy dragon in google are Yu-Gi-Oh cards ... Day = made.


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 11, 2011)

That's some good skooma.

Anyway...in some cultures fairies are considered evil. So a dragon fairy would be...double evil? I don't know man. As long as you don't start believing they're real, or, god forbid, are one.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 12, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> Isn't there a Dreams stickie or megathread or something?  You shouldv'e posted there.  :/
> 
> In addition, asking a bunch of furries online *to help you with "problems" like this*: probably not the smartest idea.



There's your problem right there.  Having repetative dreams is not a "problem"... take it from someone who's had the same thing happen, though for me it was over forty years ago, and only repeated for five days (getting longer and longer until the dream "story" reached its end on the fifth day).  Heh... even now, I can still remember it, if not in exacting detail.


----------



## BRN (Dec 13, 2011)

It's your fursona reaching out to you from the depths of the immaterial dream world. It's telling you about how you're a dragon born into a human body. Fus ro dah.


----------

